# I got bit by a tick!



## SandDeku (May 1, 2011)

I got bit by a tick. I didn't know it until now. But I think it was from yesterday. Yesterday I went to my  local stream/pond that was opened up. Found a huge 3foot long snapping turtle(accidentally stepped on it--- I didn't even notice it there. when I felt something under me move there it was! It was just wading away. It was 3foot long. But by god I was so scared. One wrong move and I could have been bit!) 


Anywho back to the main story. Found some stuff yatta yatta yatta. Started feeling tiredish/sleepy. I rarely feel like that when Iam out in nature. I went home. Did what I had to do(eat, shower,etc). Though I wasn't really hungry(oddly). Slept early(odd for me). 

Woke up. Just cut the  grass. I take a shower. Iam scrubbing my head vigorously with shampoo(I didn't even feel the tick was there or knew it! yikes!) I feel a lump on my head. I have short hair. so that's weird. liking to self groom myself alot I try pulling it off. It felt like a little rock. It wouldnt come off. So I then squeezed it hard and tugged. I felt a "pop" and liquid comming out.  Then I saw the tick in my hand. It was still alive but not active. it was like almost dying. 


Extremely mad(mind you i like parasitic lifeforms--- just not on me or my pets) I took a cup that was in the shower. I put the water nozzle really boiling hot. Fill the cup up. Plop the lil b*strd in there and then five mins later its still alive. So I refill the cup with more boiling hot water. Bout then it just died. 


So I took one of the test tubes(I got 3 from a petstore. Though they're too small to use for the ant thing)  Filled it up with hydrogen peroxide put the cap on and shook it for a minute or two to kill any bacteria(precaution). Then I emptied it and filled it again with rubbing alcohol and took it downstairs(I shook it while taking it downstairs) and put the little vermin in there and it turns bloody red and has a white thorax thingy. Ill find a picture of it.


Here's the link for the picture and the picture of the tick(link to the picture is where I found the picture obviously--- I did not make or produce this picture):
http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/adam/images/en/deer-and-dog-amp160tick-picture.jpg








I wonder if ill get sick from it.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (May 2, 2011)

coming from experience, if its a dog tick there is nothing to worry about, iif it was a deer tick that could be a cause for concern, just check your head for a bullseye mark everyday for at least a month. I have had Lymes desease twice and it was not fun


----------



## SandDeku (May 2, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> coming from experience, if its a dog tick there is nothing to worry about, iif it was a deer tick that could be a cause for concern, just check your head for a bullseye mark everyday for at least a month. I have had Lymes desease twice and it was not fun


So by saying "Twice" I assume it goes away?


----------



## Michiel (May 2, 2011)

not necessarily, check for the bullseye mark, a ring shape around the bite...Lyme is no fun, not my own experience, but a colleague of mine got it, bla di bla bla etc. etc...


----------



## SandDeku (May 2, 2011)

Michiel said:


> not necessarily, check for the bullseye mark, a ring shape around the bite...Lyme is no fun, not my own experience, but a colleague of mine got it, bla di bla bla etc. etc...


i get what you mean. thanks.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (May 2, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> So by saying "Twice" I assume it goes away?


its a parasite that you get rid of with medication


----------



## LeilaNami (May 4, 2011)

I haven't gotten lyme disease but deer ticks always left scars on me.  It also took around 3 weeks for the stupid bite areas to stop freaking itching.  It was driving me nuts.  The bullseye mark will be the telltale sign of Lyme disease but since it is on your scalp, unless you plan on shaving your head, I think it would be difficult to see so if you start feeling sick like feverish, chills, and muscle aches, go to the doctor.  Otherwise, if it was dog or cat tick, they're mostly just annoying.


----------



## SandDeku (May 6, 2011)

LeilaNami said:


> I haven't gotten lyme disease but deer ticks always left scars on me.  It also took around 3 weeks for the stupid bite areas to stop freaking itching.  It was driving me nuts.  The bullseye mark will be the telltale sign of Lyme disease but since it is on your scalp, unless you plan on shaving your head, I think it would be difficult to see so if you start feeling sick like feverish, chills, and muscle aches, go to the doctor.  Otherwise, if it was dog or cat tick, they're mostly just annoying.


You know Iam very weird. but sheep ticks are actually pretty cute. xD


----------



## LeilaNami (May 6, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> You know Iam very weird. but sheep ticks are actually pretty cute. xD


Yeah well I think flatworms and leeches are cute so I completely understand.


----------



## Sooner (May 8, 2011)

Michiel said:


> not necessarily, check for the bullseye mark, a ring shape around the bite...Lyme is no fun, not my own experience, but a colleague of mine got it, bla di bla bla etc. etc...


Not all cases of Lyme disease produce the bullseye rash.  Just read up on the symptoms and be vigilant.  Just don't freak out.


----------



## NikiP (May 8, 2011)

There was a thread recently on tick bites, I posted a bit more info & my lyme disease history 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=206959



Cuddly Cobalt said:


> its a parasite that you get rid of with medication


Wrong. Its bacterial infection.

You may or may not be able to get rid of it with medication. It really depends on how soon it's caught, how quickly the right combination of medications are found, & then "multiple" infections may be actual multiple infections or reactivations of older infections.

And "getting rid of" really varies from situation to situation. I have residual issues from having it & am a chronic sufferer.


----------



## Vfox (May 11, 2011)

I've not had lyme disease as a permanent onset but I've had the start of the disease 2-3 times now over the years. Whenever I get bit by a tick I immediately investigate the tick to determine its type. If it's a dog tick I kill it and just inspect the bite site once in a while. If it's a deer tick then I immediately call the doctors office for treatment. York county, PA has one of the highest deer tick populations and outbreak levels of lyme disease in the country. I've been bitten dozens of times by various types of ticks and had the bullseye at least twice. 

I don't mess around with deer ticks anymore, even if I see no outward symptoms I seek treatment. I know far too many people with late stage lyme disease and it is pretty awful, joint deterioration, organ damage, neurological issues...yeah...I don't want that. A simple treatment of antibiotics is all you need and luckily they come in generic, so not too pricey.


----------



## SandDeku (May 11, 2011)

LeilaNami said:


> Yeah well I think flatworms and leeches are cute so I completely understand.


I like leeches if i could keep one that I don't have to feed blood i would. xD .


----------



## zachrocks (May 12, 2011)

My husband had a deer tick embedded on his belt line today. The area was already swollen, red, itchy, & hot when he noticed it. It had only been there for around 30 minutes to 1 hour. My paramedic instincts have me on high alert!!!

How are you doing after this bite?


----------



## SandDeku (May 12, 2011)

zachrocks said:


> My husband had a deer tick embedded on his belt line today. The area was already swollen, red, itchy, & hot when he noticed it. It had only been there for around 30 minutes to 1 hour. My paramedic instincts have me on high alert!!!
> 
> How are you doing after this bite?


Pretty much the same. not to sound like a "typical" male. But I'm pretty sturdy to stuff like bites, scrapes, scratches, etc. A bit paranoid but that's about it and some itching. I got itching in the areas I got bit by the ticks(I got bit 2x now) and the area where I got bit by that leech which I sorta murdered it by boiling it. lol.


----------

